# 12 Stunden MTB Rennen am 30.06.2018 Schnaitach



## MtB55 (13. Februar 2018)

http://www.12h-rc-schnaittachtal.de/cms/website.php?id=/295/de/news/Ausschreibung.htm

Fährt hier jemand mit, ich habe leider nur noch einen reserve Platz ergattert.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. Februar 2018)

Wäre das nicht was für Dich? 

http://www.braveheartbattle.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. Februar 2018)

Falls Du es noch nicht selbst geschnallt hast tibsilein hier musst Du hin wenn Du Antworten bekommen willst ...
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/marathon-race-und-festivalforum.42/


----------



## SuperSamuel (5. April 2018)

tib02 schrieb:


> http://www.12h-rc-schnaittachtal.de/cms/website.php?id=/295/de/news/Ausschreibung.htm
> 
> Fährt hier jemand mit, ich habe leider nur noch einen reserve Platz ergattert.



War jetzt schon mehrmals am Start. Event ist eines der Besten, die ich kenne.
Sehr gut organisiert, nicht überlaufen wie ein 24h Duisburg oder Kelheim.
Heuer bin ich alleine am Start.


----------



## MtB55 (5. April 2018)

Klingt ja super, wir sind mit 9 Mann/Frauen am Start.


----------



## MtB55 (29. Juni 2019)

Cooler Tag, aber sau Anstrengen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (30. Juni 2019)

handschuh verloren?


----------

